# Any ideas what this guy could be mixed with?



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Hi this is Ruger,

He had a broken leg when he was rescued and required surgery to fix it properly, he's still in his cast. Ruger is about 5 months old, has lost all of his baby teeth and the adults are growing in.

Last friday he had a checkup on the cast and the tech said he's about 22lbs and roughly (won't sit still long enough to measure) 17inches at the withers.

After reading some info on GSD's size etc it looks like he's going to be pretty small except for his ears. 

He has a small bit of white on his muzzle and a really small white streak further up by his eyes.

He also has a long tail with a white tip on the end.
Anyone have any guesses as to what he could be mixed with?

Thanks!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks like he might be mixed with Corgi to me! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

What a cutie!! He does look like an oversized Corgi!!


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

No idea, but he has a nice shinny coat. Don't worry about the ears, the head will grow into them.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree - when I first looked at the pictures I thought Corgi. A real cutie!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am not sure what he is mixed with yet (easier to tell when he is older, atleast for me) but I do know that he is SUPER CUTE!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm seeing ACD mix


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

*Acd?*



LaRen616 said:


> I'm seeing ACD mix


What is ACD? Australian Cattle Dog? That could be it as well. I'm tempted to order one of those DNA tests and see what comes back.

Thanks!


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Funny because I thought he looked like a Corgi too! That sure would be a strange combo but after looking through a lot of ads on Craigslist it wouldn't surprise me. He's a really nice dog though very happy. Much more outgoing than our rottie shepherd mix quicker to engage and investigate. Even with only three good legs he's quick.

Thanks!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ruger said:


> What is *ACD? Australian Cattle Dog*? That could be it as well. I'm tempted to order one of those DNA tests and see what comes back.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the ears remind me of one and it looks like your puppy would be close to the size of an ACD.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Corgi was the first thing that popped in my head, but I'm thinking it's because of the color.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

These are Red ACD's


























Maybe even a ACD/Corgi Mix


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

Cool pics, I think you may be right, he could certainly have some ACD in him. He was found in southern colorado and there are a lot of working ranches there. 

thanks!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ruger said:


> Cool pics, I think you may be right, he could certainly have some ACD in him. He was found in southern colorado and there are a lot of working ranches there.
> 
> thanks!


Your welcome, adorable puppy by the way


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Very cute! Looks like a pariah type multi-generation mix to me though. Pariah dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Pariah dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

